# Help! 96 Sentra Caliper Bracket problem



## mikegg (Jul 3, 2010)

I need advise. My son's 96 Sentra needed new brakes.I replaced the left side no problem.When replacing the right I noticed the caliper bracket was frozen. In trying to free up the pins? I broke one off. I bought a new bracket but it is wider than the old one and doesn't fit properly. The tire won't even go on. The part is correct. I checked(#619-505). The # on my old bracket says 53R on one side and 5L10 on the other. I've heard that there's a difference between American Sentras and Japanese Sentras brakes. Could someone have replaced my front end with the Japanese parts? Where can i find this bracket? Don't know what to do.Please help. Thanks.


----------



## philritzert (Aug 20, 2010)

I know it's a little late to post. I imagine you already figured this out. Its not likely someone put the wrong parts on. The caliper bracket is not usually replaced. You can definitely find the bracket at a salvage yard. Rockauto.com also has new replacements for no more than $30, and replacement guide pins for about $10. Check the VIN on your Sentra before ordering the parts, and check the VIN from any vehicle at the salvage before pulling parts. VIN starting with "J" are considered Japanese.


----------

